# Finishing basement with superior walls



## JeffMo8 (Jan 13, 2015)

I am about to start finishing my unfinished basement. I have superior walls all around with the metal furring strip on the studs. I am building a bar (for a sink and small refrigerator) and a wall to create a storage closet. I have a concrete floor that I plan to you Delta FL on and they 3/4" plywood then I will be carpeting the living area and storage. I will be putting laminate wood down in the kitchen area. I don't seem to have a major water problem, I do run a humidifier in the summer. I am going to list out the steps and hopefully you guys can give me some guidelines if they are wrong!

1. Building my wall for my storage closet. I am doing this because I am going to need my electrician to put a switch in the wall for this room. The bottom plate of my wall will be PT.

2. My electrician is going to be putting in around 10-15 can lights. I will let him do that before anything else.

3. Next I am going to build my bar and run my plumbing. I am going to have my plumber install a grinder pit (or something along those lines) to run mainly liquids up to the sewer line. 

4. Next will be my floor with delta fl on the bottom and 3/4" plywood on top. Do I need to put a 6 mil vapor barrier underneath the Delta FL? The floor really doesn't sweat that bad. The west side of the basement is a walkout. As for installing the Delta underlay, should I run that up the studs a bit or cut it at the studs and spray some expanding foam to seal it up?

5. I am going to install spray foam insulation in the walls and then install my drywall. I was going to do 1/2" drywall. 

6. Drywall my ceiling. I haven't figured out if I want to do a drop ceiling or drywall and a drop ceiling. I have about 10'x50' that is 1.5' lower on the east side for the HVAC and plumbing lines. Is there anyway I can hang drywall there or is my only option a drop ceiling?

7. Lastly I would paint, install my carpet and trim and be done!

Any info, tips and considerations would be appreciated!


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Not sure where you live, but that job would require a permit and inspections in my neck of the woods, so that would be first. Then I'd bring the plumber and electrician in before you begin, just to look at your plans before you begin framing. Once you get their blessings, I would complete all the framing and get it inspected. Then have your plumber and electrician do their rough-ins.


----------



## JeffMo8 (Jan 13, 2015)

I will definitely be pulling permits and having inspections done. 

One thing I am having trouble with is figuring out how to attach the soffit to the superior walls and then getting my drywall to look good on it..


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Local Building inspection office should be your first stop. Our local code requires 2x4 studs and R-13 minimum all around the perimeter. No exceptions for Superior Walls that I am aware of.

There is almost always a way to drop a ceiling and use drywall. Whether it is worth the work and expense to you or not is the question.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

You say, you don't have a major water problem.?
If you have water there it' a problem.


----------

